#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Вот и первое распространенное словечко.

## Ersh

Нюанс(франц. nuance), оттенок, едва заметный переход в интонациях речи, в значении слов, в красках и т.д. Термин "Н." широко применяется в музыке, где относится преимущественно к исполнению музыкальных фраз и отдельных звуков (созвучий). Различают динамические оттенки (см. Динамика) и оттенки характера звучания. Последние обычно обозначаются итальянскими терминами, например dolce — нежно, appassionato — страстно и т.п. Совокупность оттенков, применяемых при исполнении музыкальных произведений, называется нюансировкой. Она определяется прежде всего содержанием музыкального произведения. Основные оттенки исполнения произведения обычно указываются его автором. Эти указания реализуются каждым исполнителем по-разному — в зависимости от индивидуальных особенностей исполнительского стиля. Этим, а также претворением авторских указаний, касающихся темпа, определяется своеобразие трактовки произведения каждым исполнителем.

Неправильно пишут _ньюанс_

----------


## Этэйла

Как првильно скажем оперирует словами или опелирует?

----------


## Буль

оперирует словами или апеллирует к словам

----------


## Санников

Может быть НЬЮАНС - это неологизм такой. Есть НЬЮ - эйдж, а есть НЬЮ - анс :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Александр С

Из замеченного:

_пробывать_, правильно - _пробовать_;
_симпотичный_, правильно - _симпатичный_;
_согласно датировок_, правильно - _согласно датировкам_;

Последнее - вообще очень распространенная ошибка: пишут, например, _согласно справки_ (или _на основание справки_). Правильно будет _согласно справке_ (и _на основании справки_).

_Вообщем_, правильно - _вобщем_ (_но_ _вообще_)

Еще не очень уверен в правильности написания _нирманакайя_ - скорее всего она _нирманакая_.

----------


## Alexeiy

> _Вообщем_, правильно - _вобщем_ (_но_ _вообще_)


Правильно - "в общем".

http://www.gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?l...EE%E1%F9%E5%EC

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Александр С

> Правильно - "в общем".
> 
> http://www.gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?l...EE%E1%F9%E5%EC


Гы, вот я слил-то!  :Embarrassment:

----------

